# Problems building 9.1-RELEASE with generate-release.sh



## kkaos (Apr 17, 2013)

When trying to build a custom FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE using the generate-release.sh script found in /usr/src/release on a recently installed FreeBSD 9.1 host, the build continues to fail when building the png port. I'm seeing "size unknown" and "Checksum mismatch" errors when libpng-1.5.12.tar.xz is being fetched. I've also noticed that the last URL from which the build process tries to fetch the port, http://space.dl.sourceforge.net/project/libpng/libpng15/1.5.12/libpng-1.5.12.tar.xz, is unreachable in my browser.

I'm using the default svn location for checking out a clean ports tree at svn.freebsd.org/ports/branches/RELENG_9_1_0. Right now, I'm trying to run the -RELEASE build again after commenting out the lines for checking out the source, documentation, and ports (since I already have copies of those from the last attempt) and adding 
	
	



```
NO_CHECKSUM=yes
```
 to the Makefile in <release_target>/usr/ports/graphics/png. Since the process takes a while, I'd appreciate if anyone could let me know if there is another way around this error or if I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## kpa (Apr 17, 2013)

You're using a wrong branch (a tag actually) for ports. Ports are not branched at all by development branches like the system sources, only tagged at the times of releases. Use the head branch for ports.

svn://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head


----------



## kkaos (Apr 17, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> You're using a wrong branch (a tag actually) for ports. Ports are not branched at all by development branches like the system sources, only tagged at the times of releases. Use the head branch for ports.
> 
> svn://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head



I'll give that a shot. I've modified generate-release.sh to fetch the ports tree from head. Here's the command I'm using: [CMD=]sh generate-release.sh release/9.1.0 /tmp/itg-freebsd-9.1[/CMD], where release/9.1.0 is the location of src.txz to checkout via svn and /tmp/itg-freebsd-9.1 is the release-build target.

Hope this works!


----------

